

A ride through San Francisco…in 1906 - base
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/04/05/a-ride-through-san-francisco-in-1906-video/

======
cleverjake
One of the most culturally different aspects was how blasé people were about
cutting in front of a moving train. Seeing cars weave between one of the
oncoming trains and the one the camera is on would be shocking today, at least
in SF

------
samengland
Wasn't this video posted to Hacker News just a few weeks ago?

~~~
hsmyers
More than a few weeks ago and if I remember it was one of two such film
clips--- still worth looking at, repeat or no.

------
wlievens
An amazing find ineed.

